# Tom Servo I know who you are



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

You have your own entry in wikipedia

Was this common knowledge?

And check your PM box!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

muahahhhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhaah


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> "Tom Servo is a red puppet that has a gumball machine (Carousel Executive Snack Dispenser) for a head, a body composed of a toy "Money Lover Barrel" coin bank and a vacuform mold of a toy car engine block, and a bowl-shaped hovercraft skirt (Tuppercraft Boo Bowl) instead of legs. His arms are a pair of small white ventriloquist's dummy hands on the ends of springs that are not really functional as arms, a point that is commented on occasionally throughout the series. His shoulders are made from the top of an Eveready Floating Lantern. For the sequences of the show which involve filming before a blue screen, a second puppet is used; because Servo's head is transparent, chromakeyed images appear projected through it, and thus the second puppet has a head spray-painted black. This puppet appeared in a host segment in Season 6."


ROFLMA :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I used to watch that show.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

I knew someone would figure me out before long. I wonder if my transparent gumball head is what causes my DP.

Well, I guess it's time to get rid of the fake picture submission of the guy with the permanent bedhead and the "prominent" nose.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> And check your PM box!!!!!!




Why, there IS something for me in there! Oh boy, I love PM's! (BTW, can the moderators read those?) Whomever could it be from? Fan mail from some flounder?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> Whenever a member of the cast is required to dress in drag for a sketch, Servo usually does the honors. This is both because of the dichotomy of women's clothes amusingly contrasted with puppeteer Murphy's strong baritone voice and because, in Murphy's words, "Servo looks better in a dress than Crow."


This is killing me, LOLOLOLOLOL.

I noticed the call letters on the station are K.. something. So you Westerners watched this. I have no recollection of this show.
This is absolutely hilarious and the best laugh I've had since the Squid thread.

Sorry Tom 8)


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

peacedove said:


> I used to watch that show.


Maybe my favorite show ever, along with Twin Peaks, Andy Griffith, and about 30 other things. Man, it was funny. I almost chose Crow instead of Tom Servo, since he was a little funnier, but I mean Crow? C'mon, even MST3K fans wouldn't have gotten that.

Speaking of things no one gets, Dreamer, what on earth is ROFLMA?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> Speaking of things no one gets, Dreamer, what on earth is ROFLMA?


Rolling On The Floor Laughing My Ass Off

Yet another product of the new generation, text message or IM shorthand. Ahh, I feel old. But I'm laughin' LOLOLOLOLOL :lol:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Dreamer said:


> > Whenever a member of the cast is required to dress in drag for a sketch, Servo usually does the honors. This is both because of the dichotomy of women's clothes amusingly contrasted with puppeteer Murphy's strong baritone voice and because, in Murphy's words, "Servo looks better in a dress than Crow."
> 
> 
> This is killing me, LOLOLOLOLOL.
> ...


Sorry? Why, wha'd you do?

Do you have NetFlix? Order The Mystery Science Theatre version of The Brain That Wouldn't Die. You won't be sorry.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> > Speaking of things no one gets, Dreamer, what on earth is ROFLMA?
> 
> 
> Rolling On The Floor Laughing My Ass Off
> ...


or in your case rolling on the floor laughing my ass


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

> Oh boy, I love PM's! (BTW, can the moderators read those?)


:shock: You don't want to know. .....J/K!....


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> > Oh boy, I love PM's! (BTW, can the moderators read those?)
> 
> 
> :shock: You don't want to know. .....J/K!....


 i'd like to know...not that i would really care. i mean, if you mods want to, you can read my pms...they aren't all that exciting. i've just wondered if you can.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> > Oh boy, I love PM's! (BTW, can the moderators read those?)
> 
> 
> :shock: You don't want to know. .....J/K!....


What's with the 3rd hit? File Under General, Idiocy??? :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> i'd like to know...not that i would really care. i mean, if you mods want to, you can read my pms...they aren't all that exciting. i've just wondered if you can.


Just don't read mine! I'm forking out enough in blackmail as it is! :evil:

Not really - I just wanted to make myself sound more interesting than I really am. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

> Just don't read mine! I'm forking out enough in blackmail as it is! :evil:


 :shock:

I knew I shouldn't have sent you those pictures. :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> I knew I shouldn't have sent you those pictures. :roll: :lol: :wink:


Does that mean I shouldn't have posted them on MySpace?


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Tom Servo! I dont get this post...Are you the guy that was on TV or not?

Is that what everyone is making the big fuss over?

Cuz if you are that guy that was on TV that is freaking SWEET! Those freaking robot things were funny stuff man..

If youre not then....somone please let me in on the joke!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> littlecrocodile said:
> 
> 
> > I knew I shouldn't have sent you those pictures. :roll: :lol: :wink:
> ...


duh... I'm supposed to turn down your blackmail challenge before you do that!

Personally I want a Bose Wave radio for christmas.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> Tom Servo said:
> 
> 
> > littlecrocodile said:
> ...


Oh yeah. I guess not ALL DP people are smart; I seem to be the exception.

OK, L.C., you started this topic, so you're stuck explaining it to mrmortgage. Unless you really don't want to. How do we break it to him so he won't be disappointed? We could lie, I guess.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

darn it! Let me in! PLEASE!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

MrMortgage said:


> darn it! Let me in! PLEASE!


Tom Servo is a man but not all men are Tom Servo.

No wait...

Tom Servo's real name is Frightened Slave Boy and my real name is Mistress No Mercy and sometimes I unlock the computer room so he can post here about his problems.

No wait...

Tom Servo is not Tom Servo's real name... his real name is a deep dark secret that not even I can know, even though I brought him the Golden Fleece. Tome Servo is what would be called a "username..." and a very funny one, since it is a reference to an insanity-preventing robot from a goofy science fiction show.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey mtg, he is not the guy on that show, just a coincidence. I didn't think it was that funny either but maybe you have to know the guy, I dunno.Anywayz carry on, I love to see people having a good time!!


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

I still dont get it....forget it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

MrMortgage said:


> I still dont get it....forget it.


Oh, sorry mrmortgage! I guess I have a very odd sense of humor. This is not the first time a nice reasonable person such as yourself hasn't gotten one of my non-jokes :roll: :wink: .


----------

